# MacBook Pro - Which mouse?



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

As I've posted before, I'm about to move over from PC to Mac in the form of a 15" MacBook Pro 2.2Ghz and the new 27" Thunderbolt display (arrival of which is what's delaying my purchase). I'll also be using the Apple wireless keyboard and Trackpad when at my desk, however my dilemma is which mouse to buy and use.

I've looked at the Apple wireless Magic Mouse and had hands on with it, however whilst it has a great specification and wide capabilities I'm just not sure - should I get one of these, or stick with my favourite Logitech rodents?

I'd really appreciate any advice from existing Mac users.

TIA


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

I use a 5 button Microsoft intellimouse.

Swipe is nice on the trackpad but prefer a full on mouse for bigger screen area as I can move faster across the bigger display.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Interesting you should say that as my experience of the Magic Mouse was that it seem to need a large amount of movement to cover the screen.


----------



## ricky-t5 (Jun 21, 2011)

i use the apple wireless for work and its very good works well id recommend??


----------



## ART209 (Nov 19, 2010)

My advice from my own experience would be to try surviving with just the trackpad, at least at first. 2 yrs on i'm still mouse free and love the easy access to all the gestures (esp under Lion) that the trackpad affords me. Plus its one less thing to carry around when going portable and the trackpads on macbook pros are a real pleasure to use.


----------



## Russ and his BM (Jan 1, 2008)

I got fed up with the scroll ball in the mighty mouse needing cleaning all the friggin' time, so I got one of 



. It is excellent.

They do smaller ones, which are wireless, for a tenner, which might be better if you travel. It's really very good ideed and I don't miss my mighty mouse at all.

Never used a trackpad though - I bought my iMac in 2006.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Hold off on the apple magic mouse, rumour is it's getting discontinued v.soon and a new mouse is coming out which will support multitouch/gestures.


----------



## byrnes (Jul 15, 2008)

Russ and his BM said:


> I got fed up with the scroll ball in the mighty mouse needing cleaning all the friggin' time, so I got one of these. It is excellent.
> 
> They do smaller ones, which are wireless, for a tenner, which might be better if you travel. It's really very good ideed and I don't miss my mighty mouse at all.
> 
> Never used a trackpad though - I bought my iMac in 2006.


As pointed out the mighty mouse, was slightly flawed by the scroll ball, all the little rollers inside got clogged, but I'd had numerous ones apart, and they are easy to clean.



Bero said:


> Hold off on the apple magic mouse, rumour is it's getting discontinued v.soon and a new mouse is coming out which will support multitouch/gestures.


The magic mouse already does to an extent. A small piece of software makes it fully multitouch and gestures etc.
I just use a magic mouse and wired keyboard. I had a track pad, but didnt really use it, it was lovely to use, but not really practical for what I do.

Also OP, the fact you found it needed lots of movement to move the curser across the screen with the magic mouse, was probably just down to the preferences.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Thanks all - still undecided, keep the suggestions coming.

I just wish Apple would hurry up and get the new Thunderbolt Display into stock then I can trundle off to the Aberdeen AppleStore and spend a fortune.


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

I've ditched my mouse since getting a MBP. No need for it with the excellent trackpad.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

I'm not a big fan of trackpads on laptops at present, but I'll reserve judgement until I get my own MBP, however as a PC owner since 1987/88 I can't see me stopping using a mouse, it's just too much part of me.

It's great to get all these differing opinions - apart from the local tree-hugging community at Findhorn, I don't actualy know anyone here who owns/uses a Mac although I'm sure there are Mac-users here.


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

DW - I too used a mouse (with a laptop and/or desktop) for 20+ years and hate PC laptop trackpads but the MBP trackpad is about a million times better.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

I hope so and look forward to finding out - thanks.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

i like the magic mouse tbh the only downside i find it i prefer a netbook one so it might sound strange i keep two hooked up


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

Touchpad all the way, that's the only reason I'd go to a Mac.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

OvlovMike said:


> Touchpad all the way, that's the only reason I'd go to a Mac.


So are you saying that you like tough pads but don't actually have any Mac experience?


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

DW58 said:


> So are you saying that you like tough pads but don't actually have any Mac experience?


I've got plenty of Mac experience, but don't want one. In the slightest. However I've got a Lenovo ThinkPad and it has the worst touchpad in the history of the world.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

OK, thanks. I've owned something in excess of a dozen PC laptops and used many more, yet I've never found a decent trackpad yet in my opinion, but trials of those on MacBook Pros seem a lot different, but I still can't see myself giving up using a mouse.


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

If my employer would replace this with anything other than another Lenovo, I'd have a terrible accident with it.

Unfortunately I'd get the same again...


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Not a brand I've had any experience of - mostly Toshiba, Sony, HP & Samsung here.


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

My wife/business partner has a decent spec Lenovo and it's utter cr4p. Never ever again. And that's with a family member being some sort of sales director for them too.

She'll be getting a MBP shortly too.

DW - takes some getting used to but the gesture stuff is amazing and hard to replicate on a mouse.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Lenovo's :lol: never had a good time with them either! most defnitely ruined anything that was left of IBM!

:lol:


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

335dAND110XS said:


> She'll be getting a MBP shortly too.


Take a look at the HP EliteBook 8460p (IIRC?) - not quite as elegant as the MBP but a whole load more hardware. Very well built, too.

When I was over at the build workshop, they were building a load for a client - I asked if they'd notice if one was a plastic Lenovo. General consensus was that we'd expect someone out to murder us if we gave them it.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

OvlovMike said:


> Take a look at the HP EliteBook 8460p (IIRC?) - not quite as elegant as the MBP but a whole load more hardware. Very well built, too.
> 
> When I was over at the build workshop, they were building a load for a client - I asked if they'd notice if one was a plastic Lenovo. General consensus was that we'd expect someone out to murder us if we gave them it.


:lol:


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

Mike - I will have a look but I'm finding the MBP ideal for our business needs (please note that I am NOT an Apple fanboi - I can't stand their i-phone, i-pod and many other products) - we aren't power users, just create a lot of Office files, need great battery life for business trips and also need something that just works.

No doubt that a well specced Windows laptop has more power than a MBP (I have the current i5 13" version) but there's just SO much faffing with finding drivers (MBP just recognises everything), loading clunky security software, having to constantly "clean" the HD, etc.

Once the misses gets one, we'll synch them and share files when needed.

Needs open eyes though - Macs still crash/freeze, don't like some web software and take a fair bit of getting used to. However I'm on the internet from being off in 25 seconds (compared to many minutes) and it shuts down in 8s. It just works!


----------



## Courtney (Jun 29, 2011)

I recently made the change from pc to the same MacBook. I use my television on the wall as space in uni halls is limited, but I havnt changed the mouse yet, still using the pad on the laptop, which on a smaller screen is one but on a 40" television it takes forever! Will be buying a normal wireless mouse rather than an additional track pad as the track pad is great for gestures but a pain for movement! 

Hope that ish helped!


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

I saw similar behaviour with my 8440p Elitebook - it's all about being sensible with what you put on. The whole myth (that's what it is!) that Macs don't get viruses, and don't 'clog up' is false and based on a userbase who are fed these tales by marketing types.

Yes, it is more difficult to contract a virus or malware on your Mac, but it's not impossible.  In years (years!) of working with PCs, I've never caught a virus. Or Malware. My desktop takes 45 seconds to get to being able to browse the internet, but only because it takes 20 seconds to start all the hard disks (12 of them) as powering that many would cause a massive power surge that would lead to excessive wear. My Lenovo ****-top takes 60 seconds because I've got full disk encryption - when I rebuilt it with all the drivers on it, it took 25 seconds to get to a desktop as well. It's just the stuff that people load up on top of what's there...

And battery life? Apple is crap. 8460p claims 32.5 hours battery life without swapping batteries around...

I just wish that the world was as open-minded as you are to looking outside of the Mac box - as you say, it's far from perfect yet there's a following of people who seem to think it's anything more than just decent hardware.


----------



## Russ and his BM (Jan 1, 2008)

Mike, were you run over by a Volvo by any chance?


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Do Volvo make mice for Macs?


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

I've missed something here I think.


----------



## Russ and his BM (Jan 1, 2008)

We used to call a mate, 'Ovlov', because he was run over by a Volvo...

(Think of the impression the badge left on his face...)

Not sure if Volvo do mice though.


----------

